# Vent Covers



## luvtofish (Jun 2, 2010)

First time TT owner and looking for some direction on Vent Covers. I recently purchased a 2006 21RS and would like to open roof vents to circulate some air inside the TT while parked. Any particular brand you would recommend? Does anyone know exact roof vent models I would need to order for 21RS? Difficult to install? Thanks to all in advance for your replies!!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I will be watching this post as I am looking to do the same. I would also like information on how effective they are at 1)providing air circulation and 2)keeping rain out.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Our 03 26RS came to us with 2 Maxxair vent covers installed; one over the bathroom vent and one over the bunkhouse vent. The vents under them remain open unless they a/c is running. The vent in the kitchen area has a fantastic fan installed, but the one without the cover that goes up automatically. From the fantastic fan website, it has the functions of model 5000rbt. It would sort of be nice to have the auto vent over the fantastic fan, probably was not available when the original owners installed, but so far, what we have works well for us and gives us options for circulation.

No long time use since the unit is new to us, but except for one hard driving rain storm, water has stayed out while the vents under the Maxxair are open. In storage, I have both open but not completely open. It would have to be an interesting rain storm to get in while the vents are not 100% open.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

MaxxAir here. very easy to install. Might even look into the MaxxAir turbo fan. this fan covers the vent and can pull air in or out.

kevin


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

luvtofish said:


> First time TT owner and looking for some direction on Vent Covers. I recently purchased a 2006 21RS and would like to open roof vents to circulate some air inside the TT while parked. Any particular brand you would recommend? Does anyone know exact roof vent models I would need to order for 21RS? Difficult to install? Thanks to all in advance for your replies!!


I installed two Fantastic Fans(kitchen+bathr). I had also purchased two Maxx Air II vents. After placing the Maxx Air over the fantastic fan and feeling how much air flow it cut down I decided to put off installing the Maxx Air II until I feel I need them. 
I also spoke with the Fantastic technical and they said even in a downpour if the fans are on med or high the water will not come in due to the amount of air being forced out...I guess I'll test that for myself if the situation arises.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I installed 2 Maxx Air vent covers on my 2009 210rs. The only issue I had with installation is the vent cap for the black water tank is very close to the vent, so I had to move one of the brackets closer to the other one rather than have them close to the corners of the vent, if that makes sense. It will when you are up there. I would spring the extra money for the brackets that are hinged to make the cover easy to open to clean. I leave my vents open all the time in storage and have never had a wet floor from rain. I checked it a couple times during thunderstorms and sometimes some water "spritzs" in, but it is minimal. Total installation time for two vent covers was about 1/2 to 3/4 hour.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> MaxxAir here. very easy to install. Might even look into the MaxxAir turbo fan. this fan covers the vent and can pull air in or out.
> 
> kevin


x2 here - we had out Maxxair installed when the trailer went in the shop...I am also leaning towards a fan in the living area also.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

heron said:


> First time TT owner and looking for some direction on Vent Covers. I recently purchased a 2006 21RS and would like to open roof vents to circulate some air inside the TT while parked. Any particular brand you would recommend? Does anyone know exact roof vent models I would need to order for 21RS? Difficult to install? Thanks to all in advance for your replies!!


I installed two Fantastic Fans(kitchen+bathr). I had also purchased two Maxx Air II vents. After placing the Maxx Air over the fantastic fan and feeling how much air flow it cut down I decided to put off installing the Maxx Air II until I feel I need them. 
I also spoke with the Fantastic technical and they said even in a downpour if the fans are on med or high the water will not come in due to the amount of air being forced out...I guess I'll test that for myself if the situation arises.
[/quote]

Maxxair also makes a model that is more friendly to high powered fans and allows for more airflow. I believe it's called the Fanmate? -----Mike


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

I also installed three Maxxair covers on my 07 26RKS and am very happy I did, very easy to install yourself. I don't think I have closed the vents since the install


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> First time TT owner and looking for some direction on Vent Covers. I recently purchased a 2006 21RS and would like to open roof vents to circulate some air inside the TT while parked. Any particular brand you would recommend? Does anyone know exact roof vent models I would need to order for 21RS? Difficult to install? Thanks to all in advance for your replies!!


I installed two Fantastic Fans(kitchen+bathr). I had also purchased two Maxx Air II vents. After placing the Maxx Air over the fantastic fan and feeling how much air flow it cut down I decided to put off installing the Maxx Air II until I feel I need them. 
I also spoke with the Fantastic technical and they said even in a downpour if the fans are on med or high the water will not come in due to the amount of air being forced out...I guess I'll test that for myself if the situation arises.
[/quote]

Maxxair also makes a model that is more friendly to high powered fans and allows for more airflow. I believe it's called the Fanmate? -----Mike
[/quote]

Yes, I looked into those also but for the price I was told the Maxx Air II flowed as well...Fantastic said they experimented with both of them and the restriction was still too much for their tastes.


----------

